# Aviation Quiz



## NightHawk (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's a link to a quiz about aircraft. All aircraft, choppers, planes, modern....

Check it out now.

http://www.airliners.net/quiz/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

Neat. Now I know just how much I don't really know.


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2005)

I scored 10 out of 20  , what a Numbnucker I turned out to be 
got the B17 ok though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

14/20 in the military aircraft quiz..........


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 27, 2005)

16 out of 20 with some good guesses.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 27, 2005)

8/20 all but three were guesses. 
Bless me!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

wow just did it out of 100 and 



> Out of 100 quiz questions, you got 76 correct answers (76% correct)!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 27, 2005)

smart arse! 

....mind you at your age I was car mad and football mad, could have named you any car make on the road and tell you which car was approaching by sound ( a dad in the car trade). And football... named you every team in each UK league, their strip colours, ground name and plenty more.
Now I have trouble remembering my own name   
(well done lancs hun).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

Pffffff! Beginner's luck!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

it was in the military aircraft one, you guys have a go.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

just a warning though, the C-130 comes up like 10 times atleast..........


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2005)

so lancs not a plank no wonders his got that rank ooo err I'm a poet and don't know it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

that's truely inspired..........


----------



## JCS (Mar 27, 2005)

I got 73 out of 100 in the military one........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

well that's why i'm General of the Air Force and you're a lowly Lt. General........


----------



## JCS (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## toffigd (Mar 27, 2005)

Huh, got 19 of 20 at the first time! I really didn't know I can recognise so much planes  Every next time was 100%  Honestly I must say I amazed myself!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

Lt. General, sort this man out will you..........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2005)

17/20 (85%) on the Military Aircraft one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

good work General, not try out of 100.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Crippen said:


> smart arse!
> 
> ....mind you at your age I was car mad and football mad, could have named you any car make on the road and tell you which car was approaching by sound



I can name every car from about 1960...Huge classic car fan 8)


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 26, 2005)

well that quiz made me feel stupid, you guys know alot more than I do... I nailed the combat craft and the American cargo planes like the C-141 but the other small ones I don't know well at all.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2005)

Not bad...Classic Aircraft 15 out of 20
Military Aircraft 16 out of 20.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

16 out of 20 on the classic............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 27, 2005)

100% for FLYBOYJ


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know the Ilyushins very well. That is what threw me in the Classic. Good job, FBJ


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Show off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

most of the ones i got in the classic were DC-3s 

but i make a sckool boy mistake with the Vickers Viscount.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 27, 2005)

Some of the helicopter ones started to thow me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

> but i make a sckool boy mistake



it would also appear i made a school boy mistake with my spelling as well.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 28, 2005)

Are you a schoolboy?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

of korse! any fule kno that! nuff said.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 29, 2005)

18/20 on Military Planes.

That Russian fighter really threw me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> of korse! any fule kno that! nuff said.



Thats one of the better pics of the lanc actually


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

MM said:


> Are you a schoolboy?



well yes, yes i am.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought you were a school girl?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

so that's why you flirt with me??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

I dont flirt with anyone


----------



## HealzDevo (May 2, 2005)

I got 17/20 or 85% on the Helicopters Quiz. Anyone willing to have a try at beating that?


----------



## HealzDevo (May 2, 2005)

I had problems in the Military Planes Quizz with the transports. They kept throwing me. As it is there were 3 helicopters I didn't recognise in the quizz. I am better at helicopters it seems.


----------

